# Greetings from Central Florida!



## MedusaDari (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi there, everyone! My name's Rachel, and I'm an electrics apprentice at Orlando Shakespeare Theatre this year. I started yesterday, actually, and I can tell it's going to be a great experience. 

I found out about ControlBooth actually by watching my TD at the time hanging out here during downtimes in tech weeks.

Nice to meet everyone


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome, are you still in school?


----------



## ScottT (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweet! I actually looked at applying for an internship in Orlando (can't remember where now...) but ended up not applying because I got my current job.

Hope you have a great time on CB!


----------



## MedusaDari (Aug 19, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Welcome, are you still in school?


 
I'm not. I graduated from a small college in Virginia this past May with a BA in Theatre.


----------



## dramatech (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Rachel,

I'm 45 miles west southwest of you. Theatre Winter Haven is a community theatre that does 12+ shows a year, with everything done "In house". If you ever get an opportunity, come visit and I will give you the tour. Many of our directors and performers live in Orlando and work at the theme parks.

Tom Johnson


----------

